# Jalepeno Pepper Wine



## ffemt128 (Sep 27, 2012)

Thinking of starting another 3 gallon batch of this this year. Instead of using Welches White grape concentrate I was considering getting 3 gallons of Niagra if still available at PI Wine and using that for the base. Cost wise it will be about the same and will likely have more flavor.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Julie (Sep 27, 2012)

I think that is a good idea. Welch's is a lower grade Niagara, so if you use it from PI, this should up the flavor pretty good. I need to make another Raspy Raspberry.


----------



## pjd (Sep 27, 2012)

It will work perfectly!


----------



## ffemt128 (Sep 29, 2012)

Well I was able to get 5 gallons of niagra today. Only problem I only have 12 Jalepeno Peppers. I do have about 12 hot banana peppers though. I'm going to cut everything up tomorrow morning and toss it in a bag with 3 gallons of the juice, I'll make the other 2 regular wine in the even I need to tone down the burn. I don't think that will be a problem. Last batch had 24 Jalepeno and 4 Banana peppers.


----------



## pjd (Sep 29, 2012)

ffemt128 said:


> Well I was able to get 5 gallons of niagra today. Only problem I only have 12 Jalepeno Peppers. I do have about 12 hot banana peppers though. I'm going to cut everything up tomorrow morning and toss it in a bag with 3 gallons of the juice, I'll make the other 2 regular wine in the even I need to tone down the burn. I don't think that will be a problem. Last batch had 24 Jalepeno and 4 Banana peppers.


 
Wow, that should be pretty tame. My jalapeno wine is used strictly for cooking and my last batch I used 100 peppers for a 5 gal batch. It sure adds alot to spaghetti and chili! It is also good to marinate some nice steaks in!
I would like to make a tame version for sipping. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## ffemt128 (Sep 30, 2012)

pjd said:


> Wow, that should be pretty tame. My jalapeno wine is used strictly for cooking and my last batch I used 100 peppers for a 5 gal batch. It sure adds alot to spaghetti and chili! It is also good to marinate some nice steaks in!
> I would like to make a tame version for sipping. Let us know how it turns out.


 

The 24 Jalepeno and 4 Banana in a 3 gallon batch has a pretty good afterburn. It's not in tolerable but you know it's there. I think I'll go with the 12 Jalepeno and all the banana peppers. It should turn out well. Have to run down for more sugar this am then I'll start chopping peppers.


----------



## ffemt128 (Sep 30, 2012)

I pitched the yeast this am around 9:00. It must be starting to work as I can smell the peppers when I walk past the bucket. Smells so good. Might just have to have a glass of last year's with my lunch.


----------



## ffemt128 (Oct 8, 2012)

I transferred my pepper wine from primary to carboy yesterday. It had fermented to .992 in a weeks time from 1.090. I was surprised.


----------



## Arne (Oct 8, 2012)

Hey Doug,
Would you post the approximate amounts of your ingredients. Think I'm gonna start a small batch and would like to have a starting point. At least if it is something that has worked for you before, will be much better than starting blind. Thank you, Arne.


----------



## ffemt128 (Oct 8, 2012)

Arne, 

This year I used 3 gallons of Niagra as a base, 12 Jalepeno Peppers and 14 Hot Banana Peppers. I adjusted SG to start at 1.090. Added nutrient and energizer. Yeast this year was lavin 1116. Once finished fermenting and clear, I'll back sweeten with welches white frozen concentrate to about 1.006-1.008.

If you don't have access to fresh juice, use 3 cans of frozen white grape concentrate per gallon and then follow the same from there. In the past when I had enough jalepeno's I used 24 per 3 gallon batch (they were about 2 1/2 - 3 inches long). 

It has a real sweet taste when at the front of your mouth then when you swallow, you feel the burn. It's not too bad but bad enough in my opinion. I have never checked for acid and never added any acid to this. The back sweetening with the concentrate seems to do a good job.

Sorry I don't have a real science to this one.


----------



## Arne (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks Doug,
I was just going to throw the jalapinos in and ferment them. Sounds like a better deal to throw some grape juice in with them. Going to try a gallon and see what happens. Arne.


----------



## ffemt128 (Oct 9, 2012)

Arne said:


> Thanks Doug,
> I was just going to throw the jalapinos in and ferment them. Sounds like a better deal to throw some grape juice in with them. Going to try a gallon and see what happens. Arne.


 

Definately use either grape concentrate or apple juice concentrate as your base. We go 3 cans per gallon. Runningwolf used apple as a base and it was very good. I believe he went 8-10 Jalepenos per gallon.


----------



## Arne (Oct 9, 2012)

Hmm, I have 5 gal. of apple that is about ready to be bottled. Could maybe steal a gal. of that and add some peppers to it. Instant jalapino wine. lol, Arne.


----------



## Arne (Oct 10, 2012)

After thinkin about it over nite and seeing grapemans old thread in the general forum, think I will ferment the peppers along with a gallon of apple juice. The apple wine I have done is way too good to experment with. Will update or start a new thead as time goes along. Will probably start new, don't mean to hijack your thread, Doug. Arne.


----------



## ffemt128 (Oct 10, 2012)

Arne said:


> After thinkin about it over nite and seeing grapemans old thread in the general forum, think I will ferment the peppers along with a gallon of apple juice. The apple wine I have done is way too good to experment with. Will update or start a new thead as time goes along. Will probably start new, don't mean to hijack your thread, Doug. Arne.


 

Hijack away, this is how we all learn from each other. If you search through here you will find the theads from Runningwolf and myself from a year and a half ago, maybe longer.


----------



## Julie (Oct 10, 2012)

Arne,

another option is hot peppers and raspberries.


----------



## ffemt128 (Oct 10, 2012)

Julie said:


> Arne,
> 
> another option is hot peppers and raspberries.


 
Oh yes, the Raspy Raspberry. Yummm


----------



## grapeman (Oct 10, 2012)

Arne said:


> After thinkin about it over nite and seeing grapemans old thread in the general forum, think I will ferment the peppers along with a gallon of apple juice. The apple wine I have done is way too good to experment with. Will update or start a new thead as time goes along. Will probably start new, don't mean to hijack your thread, Doug. Arne.


 
That is why I brought the post forward so you could see what I had done quite a few years ago. Experiment away!


----------



## Fabiola (Oct 10, 2012)

Just be sure you guys wash everything after each use, especially if you are making other wines at the same time, or you will have all your wines with chili flavor


----------



## ffemt128 (Nov 19, 2012)

I decided it was time to rack and stabilize the pepper wine. I have to say after only minor burns to the inhalation track, all went well. I generally taste everything at each various racking to see how they are progressing. No need to taste this one. I have a feeling it will have a nice after burn. Good thing I have an extra gallon of Niagra wine from the same batch of juice the blend with this if needed.


----------



## SpiltBrew (Nov 20, 2012)

I just started my first batch of pepper wine but am using my Apple Jack recipe as a base. I'm hoping that Apples, Oranges and Serrano peppers make a decent combo!


----------



## ffemt128 (Jan 28, 2013)

Been a while since I updated this. Pepper wine is still sitting. Dropped alot of crystals since I used fresh niagra opposed to Welches white grape. Need to pick up a couple cans of concentrate so I can rack and back sweeten this.


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 15, 2013)

Well this has been sitting since November. It had already been stabilized so I decided to have a sample. Tasted it dry, good flavor, good heat, not overly hot. I back sweetened with 2 cans of Welches' White Grape concentrate. I think it will stay where it is. Not as sweet as previous batches but smooth on initial taste then the heat slowly increases opposed to BAM when it hits the back of your throat as the other batches did. I think this is due to using a blend of peppers opposed to only Jalepeno peppers. This has some real potential. 

Maybe I should enter a bottle in the AMS Amateur Competition...LOL, I can only imagine the coments from the judges....


----------



## saramc (Feb 19, 2013)

I went crazy on a pantry cleanout and combined fruitcake fruit mix(the multi fruit, some lemon citron and cherries), steeped in water along with lemon drop peppers then added niagara concentrate and sugar to hit target OG. Turned out quite nice. I enjoy it over frozen pineapple chunks. Have also combined it with crushed pineapple and macerated fruit with it(and some sugar) and then topped a block of homemade creme fraiche/cream cheese with it for fabulous dip. Marinating chicken with some for supper today.


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 24, 2013)

Bottled 30-375 ml bottles of the pepper wine. Still have one bottle of the original 3 year old batch and several left from the January 2011 batch left.


----------



## ffemt128 (Oct 10, 2013)

It's that time of year again. Took a walk in the strip district today and picked up some Jalepeno and Hot Hungarian peppers. Price was right. There are probably about 40-50 Jalepeno and 18 Hungarian peppers for $2.00 each. Ended up with 2 pretty full shopping bags. Since I'll be heading north again next week I'll see about picking up some exrta juice again. Maybe try some Catawba as the base...Hmmmmmm


----------



## the_rayway (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm thinking I would like to try this with my over-abundance of Habaneros..any suggestion on how many per gallon?


----------



## ffemt128 (Oct 11, 2013)

the_rayway said:


> I'm thinking I would like to try this with my over-abundance of Habaneros..any suggestion on how many per gallon?


 

I believe Julie made a batch of this with Habernero Peppers. Maybe PM her if she doesn't chime in here.


----------



## wineon4 (Dec 20, 2013)

I have started a batch of this. I used 2 gallon apple juice and 1 gallon of water with 4 lb sugar and 30 peppers that I liquefied in a blender. Has anyone even infused it with herbs when bottling. I plan to add some sprigs of Thyme, Rosemary and a leaf of Sweet Basil in some of my bottles at bottling time.


----------



## John_Kelvin (Dec 29, 2013)

Good idea,I will do the same


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 29, 2013)

John_Kelvin said:


> Good idea,I will do the same



Hi John, say good bye to wmt!


----------



## tucson (Dec 29, 2013)

I made 3 gallons last year with 12 jalapeño, 6 banana and 3 Mexican hot chilies. In the secondary I added 1 tbs tannin and one pond of golden raisins, dried it to .098, put in chemicals and back sweetened with simple sugar and fresh mint. Hot as hell but the sugar and mint really add a nice touch - great marinate. I put in 375 bottles.


----------

